
Erie woman receives $284B electric bill - kesor
http://www.goerie.com/news/20171225/erie-woman-receives-284-billion-electric-bill
======
Finnucane
Somehow I expected a story about crypto mining.

------
erric
I was thinking crypto mining or a grow house

